# Dreamcast doesn't boot, just the led is on



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought a broken DreamCast some days ago (I didn't need a working one) but when i received it i thought: "Why doesn't try to repair it? Maybe i can play some DC games i was missing on the real console...".
The problem is that the DC had the resetting problem (at least what the seller told me) so it was an easy thing to fix, but when i received it this morning it doesn't even boot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




When I press the POWER button the led goes on but nothing seems to work (the cd is not spinning, no sounds coming from the console, no video/audio signal to tv).
I opened it (actually i did it twice, once i just did the fix to the 6 pins for the autoreset problem, the second time i removed every part of the DC and reassembled it) and tried to check if something was broken, but everything seems ok (i used the reset fix on the 6 pins too).

Anyone got an idea on how to fix this problem?


----------



## Try2bcool (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like a bad power supply.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i thought that too, but i think it's impossibile to fix, right?


----------



## Try2bcool (Aug 28, 2008)

undefined

See if anything makes sense to you here.

or this...

fuse replacement


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 28, 2008)

I found out 2 things about this DC:
1) The Scart cable probably is broken, the seller told me that he tried with the composite at a friends house and it worked up to the menu, with the scart just black screen.
2) This thing doesn't have the cooling fan! Is it possible or probably the seller just took apart the console and forgot to reinsert it? Is it possible to use a normal PC fan into the DC?


----------



## Try2bcool (Aug 31, 2008)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> I found out 2 things about this DC:
> 1) The Scart cable probably is broken, the seller told me that he tried with the composite at a friends house and it worked up to the menu, with the scart just black screen.
> 2) This thing doesn't have the cooling fan! Is it possible or probably the seller just took apart the console and forgot to reinsert it? Is it possible to use a normal PC fan into the DC?




1) I had to look up what an Scart cable was for...must be a European thing?  Haven't seen one in use here in the states.  What would you plug it into?
2) It might take some doing to rig one up, but it apparently won't run without a fan, Here's a link to replace the fan.


----------



## Mazor (Sep 4, 2008)

You plug scart into the TV. All consoles/DVD players etc use it.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh i kinda forgot this topic. :\
I think no one cares now, but i fixed that DC some days after those posts: new cooling fan and bit of fixes here and there and now that DC is fully working again, i already spent hours on it. ^^

@Try2bcool: Here in Europe all the standard things that plug to a TV use a Scart cable.


----------

